# Neige en novembre, Noël en décembre



## Jean-iMarc (23 Octobre 2003)

Vous connaissez tous le dicton : "Neige en novembre, Noël en décembre".

Mais, là, nous sommes en octobre, et il neige !

Quel est le dicton dans ce cas, Je ne le connais pas, et vous ?

Neige en octobre, Noël en .....


----------



## bebert (23 Octobre 2003)

Euuuuh novembre ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh novembre ?



T'es sûr j'aurais dis décembre


----------



## bebert (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr j'aurais dis décembre



Vraiment ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr j'aurais dis décembre



Ben non.
Du coup en décembre, c'est le nouvel an.


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Neige en octobre
Le Vieux reste sobre.


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez tous le dicton : "Neige en novembre, Noël en décembre".
> 
> Mais, là, nous sommes en octobre, et il neige !
> 
> ...



*NEIGE EN OCTOBRE - NOËL EN DÉSORDRE...*


----------



## Yip (23 Octobre 2003)

Neige en octobre, Noël à Vallorbe ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'ai bon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez tous le dicton : "Neige en novembre, Noël en décembre".
> 
> Mais, là, nous sommes en octobre, et il neige !
> 
> ...




Neige en Octobre Noël en robe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(bien connu par chez moi)


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2003)

je connaisais aussi "froid en novembre cache ton membre" mais avec octobre c'est vrai que c'est plus compliqué


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

Neige en octobre, le père Noël jette l'opprobre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (mouais pas terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Neige en octobre, le père Noël jette l'opprobre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le  Kalendrier Monstrueux Krok peut vous aider ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Neige en octobre, le père Noël jette l'opprobre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vois qu'on peut être d'accord quelques fois !!


----------

